# Large cat in area ?



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

ok friend of mine sent me this picture tha some guy gets picture on trail camera. If true that’s just crazy. This is in Fayette county


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If legit...not good!!!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Not my cat. Mine is husky and has a big bushy tail. Doesnt like other animals. Flys solo. Antisocial


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Not true, no kits this time of year.........


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Why assume it's a recent picture since there is no timestamp in the pic.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Hook N Book said:


> Why assume it's a recent picture since there is no timestamp in the pic.


Look what it says on the face of the pic. You're right, but it could be from Montana too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

It's a good pic. Believe me. Not a bunch but they are here. I never post this type of thing. Here's why.
1 you are called a liar
2 you have to Prove yourself 
3 even is you saw...with your own eyes...in the flesh....it was a large housecat


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Actually I posted the picture to get opinions. I've also seen the picture and caption with persons name who claimed taking the picture. He said he seen the catclimb down out of a tree during gun season but said had no proof till he got this picture on his trail camera. Also said DNR had been notified. Now I know there are lots of fake stories out there just never seen one this close to home, if it is.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

texasrig said:


> Not true, no kits this time of year.........


This pretty much sums it up.... fake news.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

texasrig said:


> Not true, no kits this time of year.........


 not to say this story is true but as far as kittens being born , the cats are known to mate and give birth spring or fall.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

texasrig said:


> Not true, no kits this time of year.........


*Reproduction*
*Mating Season:* Commonly from December to March, but can happen at any time during the year.
*Gestation:* 82-96 days.
*Litter size:* 2-4 kittens.

Females have two to four kittens, which the mother raises alone. The kittens nurse for two months, and then start to travel with their mother at which time she teaches them to hunt. They will remain with their mother from 1 ½ - 2 years. Males that enter another male’s territory have been known to kill the kittens so that females will be more willing to mate.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

They say their are no bears in Ohio either. This one walked passed my son when he was turkey hunting.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

At least we dont have moose. They are fire retardant and their rack of horns are absolutely devastating.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Big difference between a bear and a mountain lion. All bear has to do is swim the river. A mountain lion has to cross about five states. Maybe somebody had one get loose. So if there are kits, that means there has to be a mister mountain lion. Maybe they're here on vacation. Did they see any luggage.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

DNR has been tracking bears in Ohio for at least 25 years & have fully acknowledged they are here. Big cats, we'll see.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> If legit...not good!!!


Why?
That would be cool to see some wildlife thats been gone come back. I am excited about bears being more abundant


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

All I can say is my son texted me and asked me to bring him a clean pair of shorts. It was 15 feet away from him.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Why?
> That would be cool to see some wildlife thats been gone come back. I am excited about bears being more abundant


ya id kind of like to see one if it does exist, at a distance of course.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’m with FW on this. I wouldn’t want to come up on one with kits. I would hate to have to kill it or get mauled.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

A mountain lion wouldn't have to cross 5 states to get to Ohio. It's been years ago, but my dad saw one in PA (the Huntington area) while deer hunting. I see no reason why there still couldn't be some in PA.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Have seen one twice in Webster County WVa. That's certainly not 5 states away.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

ducknut141 said:


> They say their are no bears in Ohio either. This one walked passed my son when he was turkey hunting.


A little too close for comfort . We've had several in my area, I thought I saw one this past fall, by A/C airport. One or more hang out around the Sheriff's training facility. The bear that was killed in Uniontown, had been seen quite a few times around Mogadore rd.which is really close to where we live. I need that big cat to stroll past my neighbors house, that might stop their dogs from barking all day!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> They say their are no bears in Ohio either. This one walked passed my son when he was turkey hunting.


Don't know who 'they' are but 'they' needs to get out of the house more often.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Why?
> That would be cool to see some wildlife thats been gone come back. I am excited about bears being more abundant


Because we already have an out of control yote problem and fast growing bobcat problem that nothing's being done about.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Definitely don’t need big cats around..


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Michigan has big cats all the way in the southern county's. So they definitely don't have that far to go


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Apparently it’s very possible even here in Ohio. Guess I’m gonna have to carry my 45 in the woods at all times. Geeze.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_cougar


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Because we already have an out of control yote problem and fast growing bobcat problem that nothing's being done about.


Have yet to see a coyote.. Hear them at night sometimes.. God awful sounds from the prey..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Have yet to see a coyote.. Hear them at night sometimes.. God awful sounds from the prey..


Have a brother that lives just north of you a few miles. He has them up in his yard quit often.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Have yet to see a coyote.. Hear them at night sometimes.. God awful sounds from the prey..


I live in fayette county, also live in town. Coyotes are everywhere. I've seen them in town, early morning on way to work seen one chasing a small dog once , I think going to make a breakfast out of. See them quite often in wee hours of morning . I think most people aren't out and about at same time the Coyotes are so they just don't notice them. We've also had bear passing through the county on occasion over the years but never heard anything like the cat .


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I just had a coyote chasing a rabbit around my house and down my drive. I wish I would have seen it sooner I may have gotten a shot off at the coyote. They are getting brave here and walk through the yard in the daylight sometimes 25 - 30 feet away. I don't know how they know when I'm not armed because it doesn't happen to often. At least he didn't get the rabbit.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Have yet to see a coyote.. Hear them at night sometimes.. God awful sounds from the prey..


neither has bobk hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Mountain lions have been known to roam hundreds of miles and they could live right near you for a long time without anybody even knowing they are there. Many of us who have spent significant time outdoors have likely been close to atleast one without knowing it , and since they don't miss much they were probably watching us the whole time. As long as they have cover and feel reasonably safe they could turn up anywhere.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would be surprised to see one in Ohio. ODNR won't confirm without a lot of evidence. There has been at least 1 confirmed sighting in Indiana and Lower Michigan.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> A mountain lion wouldn't have to cross 5 states to get to Ohio. It's been years ago, but my dad saw one in PA (the Huntington area) while deer hunting. I see no reason why there still couldn't be some in PA.


We seen one in virginia,100% no doubt, almost hit it in the middle of the nite traveling to nc....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bdawg said:


> I would be surprised to see one in Ohio. ODNR won't confirm without a lot of evidence. There has been at least 1 confirmed sighting in Indiana and Lower Michigan.


Unless things have changed...even with a few confirmed sightings, im not so sure ODNR would make those sightings known to the public. Of course unless they wanted them gone.
Many years ago while deer hunting down in Muskingum Co. we saw a sow bear with two cubs eating in a mowed corn field that ODNR had planted. The next day, we went to ODNR station to report our findings. The first officer we talked to denied any sightings of any bear in the area. Since dad was so insistant as to what we all saw, that officer along with another officer finally admitted that they knew about the Bears but didn't want to make it public as they were afraid they would be poached. 
Without a doubt, if there are a many reported sightings of an animals and ODNR's hand is forced, they most likely have to say something. But if it's a species they are trying to get established here, it's not above them to not put info out.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Fox19 reported on December 11-2018 that they have pics of one seen in Green Township but wont divulge if its true cougar or a Ferrell cat......


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

You saying you don't carry now??


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Apparently it’s very possible even here in Ohio. Guess I’m gonna have to carry my 45 in the woods at all times. Geeze.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_cougar[/QUOTE


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> neither has bobk hahahahahahahahahaha


Bully


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw a cougar at the Holiday Inn last week...………...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Specwar said:


> You saying you don't carry now??


Depends on what season it is. Sometimes I’m already carrying. Reloading a bow just isn’t quick enough...


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't been carrying at all. I probl'y should put that baby browning in my pocket.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I saw a cougar at the Holiday Inn last week...………...


derailing the thread sc?????


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Don't know who 'they' are but 'they' needs to get out of the house more often.


40 and 43


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

glasseyes said:


> I live in fayette county, also live in town. Coyotes are everywhere. I've seen them in town, early morning on way to work seen one chasing a small dog once , I think going to make a breakfast out of. See them quite often in wee hours of morning . I think most people aren't out and about at same time the Coyotes are so they just don't notice them. We've also had bear passing through the county on occasion over the years but never heard anything like the cat .


My BIL has a hunting cottage in Washington Co. and yes, there are 'yotes everywhere! One early morning in the black dark, standing at a well head having one more cup of hot coffee before walking in, I could hear 3 separate packs having "yip fests". None of them were especially close, but it made an impression.

However, my BIL has set up a game cam near his #1 tree stand. He's got pics of 'yotes from time to time, but always as singles. Never more than 1 yote in a pic.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I saw a cougar at the Holiday Inn last week...………...


Quote from Snakecharmer in the 'Worst Deer Drag' thread:
_Quote_: [ Ron, the boys from the Derailer thread are now derailing every thread...Keeping them in line is like trying to herd cats]_Quote


*Sorry again Ron!*
_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Quote from Snakecharmer in the 'Worst Deer Drag' thread:
> _Quote_: [ Ron, the boys from the Derailer thread are now derailing every thread...Keeping them in line I like trying to herd cats]_Quote
> 
> 
> *Sorry again Ron!*_


I was on topic, we were discussing cougars!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I was on topic, we were discussing cougars!


way off topic,,,,send fastwater one of them pens


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

fastwater said:


> But if it's a species they are trying to get established here, it's not above them to not put info out.


WVDNR also has a habit of doing that, and of not acknowledging what wanders in.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> way off topic,,,,send fastwater one of them pens


Pens...what pens???
He would probably send me one that wouldn't write since I'm one of the 'derailer' guys that's derailing *every thread. 
*
Not a cougar but I did see a bobcat headed up the hill behind the house the other day. 
*
*


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Pooka said:


> WVDNR also has a habit of doing that, and of not acknowledging what wanders in.


I wish some elk or mule deer would start wandering into Ohio.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fastwater said:


> I wish some elk or mule deer would start wandering into Ohio.


That would be cool to hunt in Ohio


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 40 and 43


_Quote_: [ Ron, the boys from the Derailer thread are now derailing every thread...Keeping them in line I like trying to herd cats]_Quote

This is true and it has gotten stale. The derailter thread is still open for a reason.
It's best to stay on topic or warnings will be issue if a member can't control themself. This isn't a threat only a matter of fact.


*Sorry again Ron!*
_[/QUOTE]


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

fastwater said:


> I wish some elk or mule deer would start wandering into Ohio.


Thought some kid shot an elk in Ohio 4-5 years ago, believed to have came from PA.or WV.

Search shows 2009 and 2011 elk where shot in ohio


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

fastwater said:


> I wish some elk or mule deer would start wandering into Ohio.


WV had Elk shortly after KY stocked them. WV DNR will not tell you that but the fellows on the MTR mines in southern WV will.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

s.a.m said:


> Thought some kid shot an elk in Ohio 4-5 years ago, believed to have came from PA.or WV.
> 
> Search shows 2009 and 2011 elk where shot in ohio


One was shot around the Indian lake game reserve. It was a private farm escapee.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I also know a guy who shot one in Coshocton County. It also escaped from a private farm.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’ve heard that’s where some of these cat sightings come from also no?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I've seen two cougars in Ohio... 1st one around midnight crossing a rural road smack dab in front of the car we were in traveling maybe 30mph. I can give out the address of my best friend who was driving... 2nd time was out squirrel hunting, heard what sounded like a woman screaming, followed the sound until I saw it, standing up on it's hind feet watching me, inside of a netted-in area. Both were up in Trumbull county (NE Ohio). Both were back in the 60's, that's my story and I'm stickin to it...that is all.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

glasseyes said:


> ok friend of mine sent me this picture tha some guy gets picture on trail camera. If true that’s just crazy. This is in Fayette county
> View attachment 290919


I cover 6 states for work and have seen them in WV and NE Ohio working power lines.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

When I get back home Ill post track photos 4.5in wide 7 inch long with with and without claw. A pair of them. They got in my traps and pulled out. Followed tracks to a deer kill. I had just checked those traps half hour earlier and went back to pull them. Plus we've trapped and released a large bobcat in the same spot years later.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Google maps shows Snowhill Roads in FL, TX, NC, TN, WV and sabina, OH!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I have not seen one but then I also have not seen the Black Bear that makes an appearance in my semi rural neighborhood every spring.-- This past spring leaving some scat about a block away from my home. 

Reports of Cats should not be dismissed out of hand. Not long ago they back tracked an eastern road kill to hundreds of miles away. Apparently they do travel, particularly the younger males.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Did they really get all of the "pets" from that nut job outside of Zanesville a few years ago. I believe it was a mountain lion that bit his head off.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I doubt it, some of them got away. They said they killed most of them. I'm not sure how many animals he had. We went to a birthday party over by Mogadore lake, their neighbors had a Male Lion,it was laying on top of a big dog house. We didn't know it was there, until it sat up and roared!! The sound was so deep it resonated like a shock wave. I didn't know that anyone could just have a freakin Lion! Her dad told us, he was sleeping on the couch, and his little shiatsu started to whine and peed on the floor, he looked at his dog and then saw the Lion just looking in through the screen door!! He said it just walked away, he shut the door and called his neighbor to tell him. Neighbor said he has been looking for him. I don't get why people think they need an exotic animal, for a pet!? I can understand native animals roaming around, but that Lion put a damper on the party, we didn't stick around very long, it was just scary to see it about 100 yards away! We have several cats, one is about 23 pounds and stretches out around 35" minus his tail. He thinks he's the Alpha Male,but he's big baby, the younger black cat, toys with him, just to get him worked up.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Seems as tho a black bear shows up in Potage county quite often.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Seems as tho a black bear shows up in Potage county quite often.


And we usually get one in Geauga. Tigger in Burton had one in his yard a couple years ago.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> And we usually get one in Geauga. Tigger in Burton had one in his yard a couple years ago.


There are black bears scattered throughout Ohio. While fishing a few years ago someone and I saw bear tracks along the river we were fishing and I know those tracks when I see them. Also the bobcat population has really taken off over the last 30 years. I know of at least 2 groups here in Franklin Co. Cayotes I heard there were as many as our pets in Ohio. Their every where.


----------



## Big Bird (Jul 25, 2010)

I know things change a lot in 50 years but in about 1964 when I was 10 my grand dad took me **** hunting with his friend down below Carrolton. The **** dogs chased something for about 4 hours and they ended up treeing a mountain lion/cougar or whatever you want to call it. My grand dad's friend shot it in the head with his 22 and it fell out of the tree dead. I have never seen another one anywhere. We also caught a live bobcat in a box trap in his garden in Damascus around 1970. It was mad as hell and we took it out by Berlin lake and let it loose.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I cant say that I have for sure seen a cougar in Ohio , but a few years back I was panning for gold in a high banked creek. I heard a bunch of noise coming my way and I looked up over my shoulder to see a few deer looking at me. They ran around the bend , jumped down into the creek and climbed the other side just out of sight. I didn't think much of it at the time but they seemed really irritated , I figured it was because I was in the area. But not long after they passed by I heard a kind of a graceful muffled thump around the bend as something else jumped down into the creek bed , not loud or heavy like a deer but the kind of landing I have heard from house cats only heavier. Everything seemed to go very quiet and the hairs stood up on the back of my neck. Something was following the deer but I knew it was not another deer , when you spend a lot of time in the woods you get to know what deer sound like. There aren't many other possibilities that would be chasing deer and remain that quiet. This was in Van Buren near an elementary school , so I wasn't prepared for the situation. There cant be any big cats around here right ?....now I am not so sure. But since stranger things have happened I grabbed my buckets and held my shovel as a defensive weapon and got out of there quick in the opposite direction. There could be another explanation I suppose , but I felt a definite presence nearby that activated the primitive fight or flight instincts for sure. I didn't see whatever it was , but it seen me and that's disturbing. Big cats roam hundreds of miles so one don't have to reside in the area , they can just be passing through. The DNR usually don't mention that.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's a pic of a dang coyote hanging out back of my place. Prolly the one that got 2 of our kitties. Neighbors said they had seen one, but we hadn't. Trail cams don't lie.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I swear I saw one opening day of gun 3 years ago in huron county, Ohio. Thought it was a deer coming through the woods behind me and when it came into the field I yelled some expletives. Couldnt believe my eyes and nobody believed me until I found tracks nearby. I wish I would've taken pictures but It was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's a pic of a dang coyote hanging out back of my place. Prolly the one that got 2 of our kitties. Neighbors said they had seen one, but we hadn't. Trail cams don't lie.


Looks like it's leaving you alittle somethin lazy!


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...sf/2014/07/mountain_lion_spotting_roaming.amp


Shawnee State Forest
I don’t believe this is Jefferson County, I believe it is Scioto which is in close proximity to Fayette County


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Went to take the garbage out to the curb Sunday night and caught the silhouette of what appeared to be a coyote slipping across my neighbor's yard. 
I knew we had 'em but that was my first sighting.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

My sons friend had a bear in his yard 3 years. Also, the family across the street from me took a pic of one standing on the bike trail, 150 yards from my house.
I have never seen a live bear, bobcat, or a mountain lion. 
This is the one my sons friend had at his house, less than a half mile from me. I live 1/4 mile from the Pa. line and we get quite a few around here every spring.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

youngunner said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...sf/2014/07/mountain_lion_spotting_roaming.amp
> 
> 
> Shawnee State Forest
> I don’t believe this is Jefferson County, I believe it is Scioto which is in close proximity to Fayette County


That was from 2014...………...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ooops...
https://www.foxnews.com/us/idaho-wo...ain-lion-during-attempt-to-break-up-dog-fight


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

We got quite a few bear in Trumbull county and for mtn lion I seen one in my town it’s dead in my living room lol.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> That was from 2014...………...



The point is that in 2014 there was a documented and verified siting in Southern Ohio. Even I am old enough to have fond memories of the year 2014, not like it’s an article for decades ago. If there was a mountain lion roaming Southern Ohio in 2014 I find it likely the OP and that image of one in Fayette County is authentic.


----------

